# Camy Chronograph



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I recently bought this camy chronograph and am having trouble identifying the movement. I've searched Dr Ranfitt without luck. I can read 97 but not the first number stamped on the watches movement. Can anyone help me out?

Cheers


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Nawrp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently bought this camy chronograph and am having trouble identifying the movement. I've searched Dr Ranfitt without luck. I can read 97 but not the first number stamped on the watches movement. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Cheers


 Landeron...possibly 186 ? :thumbsup:

Next!

:biggrin:


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Maybe yes maybe no. Is it possible to have the date at midday with this movement?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

You can have the dial aperture pretty well anywhere as long as it's over the date wheel disc.

Thank you.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

If the number under the balance wheel could be read as an 8 rather than a 9 then it could be a Landeron 187....

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Landeron_187

....its the same series of calibres that @Karrusel suggested. According to rannft the 186 had a moon phase complication.


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you Karrusel and davidcxn. It is the Landeron 187 . I've just compared the Camy movement to Dr Ranfitts example. I had'nt thought about the date aperture mobility . Now I've seen the light :notworthy:

Cheers to one and all


----------

